# Yesterday I buried my dog



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I left work before lunch to go check on her and spend some time with her, but she had already passed. She was 13.

I never wanted a dog because they make a mess of the yard. Plus, I was too busy running my business. Then I got really sick and spent five years in bed. During that time my priorities changed, and as I was recovering we adopted Tabby.

Tabby always thought she was a puppy, and even at full size she’d try to sit on my lap. And when she’d sit near me, she always wanted to at least touch me with her paw. She loved the kids and was always gentle. I never, ever saw any form of aggression in her. She was always tolerant with kids and other dogs.

She loved exploring in the front yard, and when she’d disappear I’d usually find her in the neighbor’s garage with her head buried in their bag of dog food. She loved to eat. I was smoking a couple chickens one day and when removing one of the racks from the smoker I dropped an entire chicken on the deck. She looked up at me and seemed to say, 'you can't drop that in my face and not let me have any'. I said, "OK", and that chicken was gone in about 10 seconds.

She didn’t win any ribbons or medals, and she didn’t hunt much. But as family dogs go, she was unmatched. My younger son always called her, “the best dog ever”.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear Gumbo. It is hard to lose a part of the family.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I am truely sorry for your loss!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

My lab, Bosco, will be 14 in April. I am NOT looking forward to the day I have to bury him. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Sorry for your loss..........


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the loss of such a great friend.


----------



## ut_birdboy (Feb 23, 2008)

So sorry for your families loss...

*Rainbow Bridge *
Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Sorry, man. It's a tough time.


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.....always tough when that happens.....


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm real sorry to hear that; I know how you feel, lost my boy back in Oct. The pain of the loss fades in time but your memories of her will remain for a lifetime.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I lost Tex when he was 15. It's never easy, Sorry for your loss.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice post bird boy.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Thank you all.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Really sorry about your families loss! No one ever looks forward to reading something like that.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Sad day, man. I not only sympathize, but empathize as well. Unfortunately, I've had to put a couple of my dogs down. One, a great hunting dog and family dog, somehow got out of the dog run and got hit. Broke her back, femur, internal injuries.... I bawled like a baby. I only hope that dogs will be in heaven, cause I sure do miss her! That been some 15 years ago. The next dog, a good hunter as well, got emphizema, and got to where she could hardly breath. That was a sad one too. My current dog is about six now. No signs of age yet. But that day will come. You can never replace them, but you can get attached to another. They are great and noble animals!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We're so sorry to hear of your lose. We too experienced a very sad time in December when our beloved Coco departed us.  Our thoughts go out to you and your family. I'm sure Tabby has met up with Coco and without a doubt Coco is showing Tabby around and having a wonderful time with all their other new friends. Again, one day, we'll all met with our beloved pets via the "Rainbow Bridge." :wink: :wink:










Tabby has met Coco....


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Dang it !!!!   

Thats got to be the worst part of owning an animal....


----------

